# Video: what the developers left



## Ekka (Jul 7, 2006)

1.44mins and 8.8mb wmv

This large Camphor Laurel is dying, had the guts cut out of it, no high point, no rigging point, bad access, bad LZ, targets everywhere ... just another typical example of tree couldn't care.

Why they didn't protect it or doze it is beyond me, but to leave this is a liability that should go back onto the local authorities for allowing this. No rules, no competence, and this state Queensland calls itself "The Smart State", well that's what they want to put on some number plates.  

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/camphorlaurel.wmv


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 7, 2006)

hi Eric thanks for taking the time to show us all the grate videos you make
i enjoy watching them

Jason


----------



## xtremetrees (Jul 10, 2006)

this page cannot be displayed?????
Rock on ekka. When you die your efforts will be displayed as many jewels in your crown bro.I know it goes unrecognized but you are the force unseen hidden and most feared.Ekka you are that which command the most respect:rockn:


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 10, 2006)

Very touching. Your are obviously an inspired director. Keep up the good work. 
Thanks


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 11, 2006)

Is the tree down now?


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

going up in a bucket at the end? Or are you just floating?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 11, 2006)

Bucket ride.


----------

